# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Michael Jackson vẫn giàu nhất năm 2011

## mainguyen

Michael Jackson vẫn giàu nhất năm 2011
*Tạp chí Forbes đã bình chọn Michael là ngôi sao quá cố giàu nhất năm 2011.*
Đã mất hơn hai năm nhưng quyền lực của ông hoàng nhạc pop Michael Jackson vẫn không hề suy giảm khi một lần nữa, Micheal lại trở thành ngôi sao quá cố có thu nhập cao nhất năm 2011 theo bình chọn của tạp chí Forbes. tuyen dung nhanh

_Ông hoàng Michael Jackson vẫn chứng tỏ quyền năng của mình khi năm thứ 2 liên tiếp trở thành ngôi sao quá cố có thu nhập cao nhất_
Với 170 triệu USD thu được từ việc bán đĩa hát, các kỷ vật và tiền vé chương trình Immortal - chương trình ca nhạc tưởng nhớ ông hoàng do cụm rạp Cirque Du Soleil tổ chức, _Michael Jackson_ năm thứ hai liên tiếp dẫn đầu bảng xếp hạng Người nổi tiếng có thu nhập cao nhất sau khi mất. Không chỉ là “người quá cố” kiếm tiền giỏi nhất, Michael Jackson còn đạt danh hiệu á quân trong danh sách các ngôi sao nhạc pop có thu nhập cao nhất năm 2011 (kể cả những người còn sống và đã mất). xet xu vu an cuop tiem vang
Forbes nhận định sự ra đi đột ngột vì sử dụng thuốc quá liều của Michael khiến ông chưa bao giờ đứng ngoài dòng chảy tin tức sự kiện, và điều này góp phần giúp lượng tiêu thụ đĩa của ông tăng mạnh trong thời gian qua. Đặc biệt, gần đây tên tuổi Michael Jackson liên tục xuất hiện trên các phương tiện thông tin đại chúng khi Conrad Murray - bác sĩ riêng của ông - đang phải hầu tòa vì bị buộc tội ngộ sát.
Xếp sau Michael Jackson trong bảng xếp hạng trên là Elvis Presley với 55 triệu USD. Giống như trường hợp của Michael, gia đình Elvis cũng hưởng lợi chủ yếu từ chương trình tưởng niệm ông hoàng nhạc rock 'n' roll mang tên Viva Elvis. clip vietnam next top model 2011 tap 4
Qua đời 51 năm nhưng “biểu tượng sexy” Marilyn Monroe vẫn chứng tỏ sức nóng của mình với 27 triệu USD. Cô xếp vị trí thứ 3, ngay trên họa sĩ tranh hoạt hình Charles Schulz (25 triệu USD). Trong khi đó biểu tượng màn bạc Elizabeth Taylor, người vừa qua đời tháng 3 vừa qua, thu về 12 triệu USD chủ yếu từ tiền bán dòng nước hoa nổi tiếng White Diamonds của bà. Cùng chia sẻ vị trí thứ 5 với Taylor là huyền thoại âm nhạc John Lennon. lê văn luyện
Được biết, để lập nên bảng danh sách trên, Forbes đã tính toán thu nhập từ tháng 10-2010 đến 10-2011 của những người nổi tiếng đã mất. Nguồn thu này là thu nhập trước thuế và chưa được trừ đi chi phí quản lý cũng như những phụ phí khác. [tuyển dụng
Ngôi sao đã khuất có thu nhập cao nhất đều thu được ít nhất 6 triệu USD tính từ tháng 10-2010 tới tháng 10-2011. Để lập danh sách này, Forbes đã căn cứ vào thông tin từ các đại lý, luật sư và các nguồn khác để ước tính tổng thu nhập của mỗi ngôi sao (trước khi trừ thuế, lệ phí quản lý và các chi phí khác). 15 người đứng đầu bảng xếp hạng đã kiếm được tổng cộng 336 triệu USD trong năm qua. vietnam next top model 2011 tap 4
15 ngôi sao đã khuất có thu nhập cao nhất năm 2011:
1. *Michael Jackson*: 170 triệu USD
2. Elvis Presley: 55 triệu USD
3. Marilyn Monroe: 27 triệu USD
4. Charles Schulz: 25 triệu USD
5. John Lennon và Elizabeth Taylor: 12 triệu USD
7. Albert Einsetin: 10 triệu USD
8. Theodor Geisel: 9 triệu USD
9. Jimi Hendrix, Stieg Larsson, Steve McQueen và Richard Rodgers: 7 triệu USD
13. George Harrison, Bettie Page và Andy Warhol: 6 triệu USD

----------

